# RS bumper on Eco/Diesel



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Besides the obvious styling differences on the RS vs Eco front bumpers, what keeps them from being swappable? I know the lower shudders are on the Eco and not RS, but are they a part of the bumper or mounted to the car?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The shutters are mounted to the bumper. You can swap them, but you'll lose the aero feature of the shutters, unless you're able to, some way, mount them to the RS bumper.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Issue is no shutters or motors for shutters taped off to the side still connected=CEL. You need to swap out the relay in the trunk to a non ECO one. I thought about it but never went through. Not sure how much I want to defeat the eco stuff if I need to go back stock for trade in or something. I'd consider it if front bumper is already cracked like my rear one is. If you by brand new you would need RS Fogs (25) and the lower mesh piece (10) if you don't just find a full front in a J yard. Upper grill pieces will swap over as well but the Eco plate bracket is Eco specific.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't really want to lose the shutter system. If it mounts to the bumper, it looks like it all clips onto the lower grille. I wonder how difficult it would be to modify/swap over to an RS bumper. I'll keep my eyes out for one I guess and compare mine to it.


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Overspray said:


> I don't really want to lose the shutter system. If it mounts to the bumper, it looks like it all clips onto the lower grille. I wonder how difficult it would be to modify/swap over to an RS bumper. I'll keep my eyes out for one I guess and compare mine to it.


What does a relay in the trunk have to do with the front grill in terms of RS swap? Also what exactly are the shutters for the diesel model and doesn’t the RS have its own version of the shutters I would like to do this swap as if it were stock and want to be 100% informed as to any and all caveats. Thank you


----------



## Q.8 (May 24, 2019)

Cruze LTZ 2015 RS Version???


----------



## ASabrout (10 mo ago)

Q.8 said:


> Cruze LTZ 2015 RS Version???
> View attachment 287030


Hello, from where I can buy this front bumper?


----------

